
SemanticMerge now supports Java - language-aware merge tool - psantosl
http://www.semanticmerge.com/java.html
======
psantosl
We first launched C# support, a few weeks later we went for Vb.net and now we
step out of the .NET framework to release Java support.

Semantic is a free beta and we're giving unlimited licenses to coders sharing
feedback.

We're now starting to work on C and then C++ (both using libclang) and
hopefully able to handle the Mac OS GUI request soon too
(<http://plasticscm.uservoice.com/forums/196398-mergebegins>)

Thanks!

